# which test kit, and Foster and Smith aquatics



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Getting ready to order an eheim 2075 and thought id pick up a good test kit at the same time, i found on at Foster and Smith called:
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit for 23.99. 
Is that what i need?

Also, the eheim from there is 239.99 $8.99 shipping for both items.

F&S was recommended to me by the guy i bought my tank from. 

anything else i should order now in anticipation of a new tank set-up?

Any other experiences with them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive bought from them for years.They are very good.That test kit is a wonderful one.If you are looking for planting your tank,Go ahead and look at the substrate.I got the eco complete.what type fish are you getting?If tropical you can grab a heater,i believe they are on sale right now.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

good to know, havent decided on fish yet...this started as a fancy goldfish ( Orandas) but after learning more about them, we decided they were just to dirty. I would guess will will go with a tropical community tank. Suggestions on a heater for an 80 gallon? what about other accessories like nets and such?

Thanks !


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Foster and Smiths only charges 8.99 shipping no matter how much you buy, so I'd stock up on anything at all you feel you'll need. I've heard good things about Eheim Jager heaters, and from the chart on the product page it looks like you need a 200W (aim higher). Nets, I'd get a large one and a small one. Large for the big fish, if you get any, and a small one to chase little fast fish around plants. Majerah1 is right, if you want plants, consider ordering some eco-complete.

Given my recent trouble of diseased fish killing off half my tank, I would also recomment at least ordering some paraguard to give fish a 1 hour 'dip' prior to introducing them to the main tank. A better solution would be setting up a 10-20 gallon quarantine tank.. another little tank that you can put the new fish into for a few weeks till you're sure they are not going to introduce some plague to your big tank.
I think the master test kit is probably the most valuable thing you added though. Very good thing to have.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Like what was said, get it all now if you can. 

Substrate may be better to get through Petco when they have their sale going with free shipping, if you wanted to go with Eco-complete. The eco gets marked down to less than $16 a bag. Going with this from the start will save you the hassle if you're unsure of whether or not you want the plants later on. Some people don't like the black look, but I think it looks pretty cool.

A few schools of thought with heating. You can get the heater rated for your tank size or you can get two smaller ones that will cover it. This will save you from a case where your only heater fails while you're out of town or something and heats your tank way too high and kills your fish. With two small ones that can't happen. Or, you can go with a heater controller and let its sensor control your heater - IMO the best way to go, but they all work. A controller will cost about $95 on top of what you pay for the heater. Believe there are some combos out there.

Good choice on the 2075. Get an extra pack of replacement filters while you're at it. You won't need them for a while, but at least you'll have them. 

Lighting....did your tank come with something? If not, you may want to decide on something suited for plants. I have the 48" Coralife Aqualight for my 75gal and love it. Price-wise, not a bad deal, but can't speak to how long the lights last.

And while you're there....shipping sucks for natural driftwood because it has pretty good weight. Get it from F&S and take advantage of the shipping. I have one medium and two small pieces of Malaysian driftwood in my 75, but you may be able to get a large in there depending on how large, large is. I ordered mine throught one of the site sponsors, so can't speak for F&S driftwood.

I order about 90% of my stuff through them. Fastest shipping of any place I've used.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Lighting..it came with a light fixture it has sperate bulbs that extend from the center, ( each bulb is "split" one side didnt light up, i pulled it ( it has 4 prongs) and it says:
Coralife10,000 k
compact fluorescent
55 watt 21 inch
vertically it say 54063
Should i change anything other than just order the same bulb?

have a large and a medium mopani driftwood in cart along with the filter pack


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get 6700K bulbs. Will be better for plants if you end up putting them in the tank.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Any leads on the best price on 21" 55w 6700 compact fluorescent bulbs? (straight pin)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Amazon.com: 6700K Compact Fluorescent Lamp 65Watt Straight Pin Base - 21": Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

The lighting fixture says "replace with a 55 watt 2q11 lamp only".
Is it unsafe to use a 65 watt and why?
I though i mean i use different wattage bulbs in house lamps...does it make that much of a difference here?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well....I do it all the time. Use your discretion.

If you haven't ordered yet, believe it is free shipping today and maybe the whole weekend.


----------

